# He finally took the initiative!!!!



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

After years and years of inititating or going without, my H took the opportunity available to him and made the first move! I am beside myself with giddiness - almost like that first kiss. Anyway, I did my usual routine, go tobed when he goes, take my clothes off and jump into bed. He rolled over to snuggle for a bit and I thought well he'll be asleep in 5 min. Boy was I wrong and I actually like being wrong!! As he always has done he made sure I was completely satisfied first. Things are looking up on the good news front. I have convinced him to see a doctor and we are working on a permanent form of bc. Doing the happy dance!!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice to hear a success story in here.


----------

